# bafle amplificado steren se quema el diafragma



## djkaraokemix (Feb 9, 2012)

hola espero me puedan ayudar mas que nada por que no conosco de esto ups mil disculpas tengo un bafle amplificado steren de 3500 wats aqui pongo la imagen el detalle es que despues de 8 meses de uso cada cuando se usa cada fin de semana el bafle lo uso en una rockola resulta que se quemo el diafragma y se le cambio y la use la rockola y se volvio a quemar entonces el amigo que le cambio el diafragma le puso un foco y esta bien pues ya no se queme el diafragma pero cada ves que la rento le tengo que cambiar el foco que puedo hacer para evitar esa falla o porque es esa falla igual aqui dejo la informacion del bafle esperando me puedan ayudar











Bafle profesional de dos vías (agudos y graves) con crossover y amplificador de 3500 Watts de potencia PMPO. Su diseño proporciona una salida acústica muy alta y reproduce frecuencias bajas extendidas en cualquier lugar, por lo que es ideal para soluciones de voz o música, tiene entrada para la base modelo BAF-150 y es de color negro.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 10, 2012)

Si es autoamplificado debe tener un LED indicador de _clip_ (recorte), no dejes que éste encienda continuamente. 

Según cuentas, me parece que lo saturas demasiado y tiende a quemarse la membrana del driver de agudos.


----------



## djkaraokemix (Feb 10, 2012)

Yoangel Lazaro gracias por tu pronta respuesta me imagino que el led que te refieres es el que parpadea al frente de el bafle y pues aprovechando como ago para que no prenda continuamente disculpa la ignorancia amigo pero aca donde yo vivo necesita tener uno un amigo para que te orienten y no te echen mentiras por eso recurri a hacer la pregunta aqui en esta gran comunidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2012)

Poné un foco para más tensión , si es de 12 ponele uno de 24 , o uno de 6 en serie con el de 12.

Si es de 24 , ponele otro de 12 en serie. 

Los focos tienen que ser de corrientes (Amperes) equivalentes , Watts dividido Volts te da la corriente.

Saludos !


----------



## Troglodita (Feb 10, 2012)

Hola.

¿Al decir diafragma te refieres a la membrana del twitter (trompeta de agudos)?. Si es así, puede ser que no esté funcionando bien el corte del crossover y le estén llegando graves. Si la frecuencia de corte está bien para esa trompeta, entonces le estará llegando demasiada potencia y la solución más fácil es la que te han comentado de la resistencia o foco en serie.


----------



## alfredotavira (Feb 10, 2012)

Me sucedia lo mismo y le puse dos resistencias (/no recuerdo si en serie o paralelo) al driver creo que son de  10 ohm cada una (de esas blancas grandes) y con eso quedo mas que bien, cabe aclarar que no se mucho de electronica, lo que hice  fue en base a un post que hay aqui en el foro


----------



## djkaraokemix (Feb 13, 2012)

ok gracias amigo alfredo a ver si me puedes contactar para que me espliques eso de la resistencia 




pd. moderador mil disculpas por lo anterior


----------



## Steren (Feb 13, 2012)

Hola,

Se puede quemar constantemente cuando se satura la entrada de audio. El LED frente al bafle indica cuando el audio está saturado y hay que bajar el nivel de volumen. Si pones resistencias ayudas a evitar a que se queme el diafragma porque pasa menos corriente por el tweeter, aunque disminuye la frecuencia...


Saludos!


----------



## el bulbo 7025 (Feb 13, 2012)

El diafragma NO ES EL CORRECTO en cuanto a potencia electrica.
busca el adecuado,


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 14, 2012)

Steren dijo:


> hay que bajar el nivel de volumen.


Esa es la solución. Otra sería comprar unos altavoces que generen mas presión sonora.


----------

